# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کنکور؛ پدر و مادر؛ پزشکی🙄

## parham7983

درود بر شما!
چن روزیه بشدت فکرم درگیر شده
شب و روز نمونده برام اینقد افکارم پریشون شده.. 
دو سال از درس دور بودم؛ ‌‌خودش یه افسردگی برام ساخته
از اون ورم همه چون سابقه درسیم واقا خوب بود ازم "پزشکی" میخوان
البته خودمم قطعا دوس دارم برم پزشکی ولی نه ساعت مطالعم با اون رشته میخونه(6تا8ساعت) نه شرایطم
چون دو سال دور بودم و همه چی یادم رفته خیلی کند خوان شدم به دلیل فراموشی نکات ساده و ابتدایی
همه فقط پزشکی و دندون رو رشته حساب میکنن!
بنظرتون چیکار کنم
دیگه خودمم به هیچ رشته ای بجز "پزشکی" نمیتونم فکر کنم
از یه طرف چون جو خانواده و اجتماع اینطور شده
از یه طرف هم "خودم کمالگرا شدم"
میگم یا 12 ساعت بخونم یا هیچی!! 
یا مثلا فقط پزشکی و دندون میخوام اگه نشد هم هیچ رشته ای نمیرم!! 
خییییلی فشار رومه.. 

یه راهی رشته ای چیزی معرفی کنید

من از رشتم این موارد و میخوام=
1درامد متوسط داشته باشه(در حد5تا6 تومن)
2بشه با روزی 7تا 8 ساعت قبول شد

----------


## Sara533

با توجه به شرایط یکسانمون بیا باهم بخونیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​منطقه 2هستی؟ میتونی اگر هزینه پردیس و ازاد متقبل بشی بخونی پردیس ازاد میشه اورد...درضمن ظرفیتا زیاد شدن با ترازی ک سال قبل پرذدیس دارو هم نمیشد اورد حتیت ازادم نمیشد اورد امسال دندنان اوردن

----------


## sina_u

الان به فکر رشته نباش اول سعیتو بکن بهترین عملکردتو داشته باشی تا رتبه بهتری کسب کنی.بعد کنکور وقت هست در مورد رشته تحقیق کنی.

مشاور نیستم مشاوره بدم بهت. ولی اگه من شرایطم شبیهت بود.

فیزیک و ریاضی فقط از یک کتاب جمع بندی یک روز درمیون به مدت 1 ساعت تا 1/5 میخوندم. 
بقیه وقتمو به زیست و شیمی و عمومیها میدادم.
چون مهارت در دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک نیاز به زمان داره و با پایه ضعیف و کمبود وقت کار مشکل مخصوصا برای کسانی مثل شما که زمان خوندن بالایی ندارن هست.

----------


## aretmis

> با توجه به شرایط یکسانمون بیا باهم بخونیم������





> درود بر شما!
> چن روزیه بشدت فکرم درگیر شده
> شب و روز نمونده برام اینقد افکارم پریشون شده.. 
> دو سال از درس دور بودم؛ ‌‌خودش یه افسردگی برام ساخته
> از اون ورم همه چون سابقه درسیم واقا خوب بود ازم "پزشکی" میخوان
> البته خودمم قطعا دوس دارم برم پزشکی ولی نه ساعت مطالعم با اون رشته میخونه(6تا8ساعت) نه شرایطم
> چون دو سال دور بودم و همه چی یادم رفته خیلی کند خوان شدم به دلیل فراموشی نکات ساده و ابتدایی
> همه فقط پزشکی و دندون رو رشته حساب میکنن!
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم
> ...




منم هستم!

----------


## genzo

*پرهام داداش یه چیزی بگم بهت 

چرا میخای هدفت را تغییر بدی  چرا نمیخای تلاشت را تغییر بدی 

از اون چیزی که من ازت سراغ دارم واقعا بچه  درسخونی هستی پس کنار نکش 


تلاش کن هنوز دیر نیست 
* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parham7983

> با توجه به شرایط یکسانمون بیا باهم بخونیم������


پیشنهاد خوبیه

----------


## parham7983

> *پرهام داداش یه چیزی بگم بهت 
> 
> چرا میخای هدفت را تغییر بدی  چرا نمیخای تلاشت را تغییر بدی 
> 
> از اون چیزی که من ازت سراغ دارم واقعا بچه  درسخونی هستی پس کنار نکش 
> 
> 
> تلاش کن هنوز دیر نیست 
> *


تمام تلاشمو میکنم ببینم چی میشه
ممنونم ازت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parham7983

> منم هستم!


فک کنم مناسب ترین کار باشه!!

----------


## parham7983

> الان به فکر رشته نباش اول سعیتو بکن بهترین عملکردتو داشته باشی تا رتبه بهتری کسب کنی.بعد کنکور وقت هست در مورد رشته تحقیق کنی.
> 
> مشاور نیستم مشاوره بدم بهت. ولی اگه من شرایطم شبیهت بود.
> 
> فیزیک و ریاضی فقط از یک کتاب جمع بندی یک روز درمیون به مدت 1 ساعت تا 1/5 میخوندم. 
> بقیه وقتمو به زیست و شیمی و عمومیها میدادم.
> چون مهارت در دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک نیاز به زمان داره و با پایه ضعیف و کمبود وقت کار مشکل مخصوصا برای کسانی مثل شما که زمان خوندن بالایی ندارن هست.


میخوام زبانو کمتر بهش وقت بدم
وقتشو بزارم رو ریاضی فیزیک

----------


## aretmis

> فک کنم مناسب ترین کار باشه!!



اره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## BARONI

ببین یه چیزی بگم خوب گوش کن اصلا به نتیجه فکر نکن فقط تو یک هفته ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالا ازمون قلم هم ثبت نام کن کم کم خودت و تا دی به بودجش میتونی برسونی به تراز هم فک نکن فقط تا توان داری بخون 
بهت قول میدم نتیجه میگیری اونم زیر 300 فقط بخون همین

----------


## parham7983

> ببین یه چیزی بگم خوب گوش کن اصلا به نتیجه فکر نکن فقط تو یک هفته ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالا ازمون قلم هم ثبت نام کن کم کم خودت و تا دی به بودجش میتونی برسونی به تراز هم فک نکن فقط تا توان داری بخون 
> بهت قول میدم نتیجه میگیری اونم زیر 300 فقط بخون همین


قلمچی ثبت نام کردم
برنامش اینقد فشردس که ازش جدا شدم با برنامه خودم پیش میرم

----------


## Amin4636

به نظرم اشتباه ترین کار اینه!
یه چیزی بدون تعارف بهت بگم جدا شدن از برنامه آزمون( هر آزمونی) هیچ نتیجه ای نداره.
البته اینجا نمیدونم منظورت از جدا شدن چیه
اگه تا روز کنکور بخوای با برنامه خودت بخونی هیچ نتیجه ای نداره
ولی بهترین کار اینه که تو این چند وقته مونده تا بهمن طبق برنامه آزمون از اولین آزمون مهر شروع به خوندن کنی و یه بیس و پایه خوب از خودت بسازی و از بهمن به بعد حتما همراه آزمون پیش بری

----------


## Rafolin403

> درود بر شما!
> چن روزیه بشدت فکرم درگیر شده
> شب و روز نمونده برام اینقد افکارم پریشون شده.. 
> دو سال از درس دور بودم؛ ‌‌خودش یه افسردگی برام ساخته
> از اون ورم همه چون سابقه درسیم واقا خوب بود ازم "پزشکی" میخوان
> البته خودمم قطعا دوس دارم برم پزشکی ولی نه ساعت مطالعم با اون رشته میخونه(6تا8ساعت) نه شرایطم
> چون دو سال دور بودم و همه چی یادم رفته خیلی کند خوان شدم به دلیل فراموشی نکات ساده و ابتدایی
> همه فقط پزشکی و دندون رو رشته حساب میکنن!
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم
> ...


رشته ی ژنتیک!!
تقریبا کار تخصص رو واست انجام میده
البته لازمه توضیح بدم که شما تا کارشناسی میخونید بعدش ارشد میخونید یه ازمون هست که حدودا از ۲۰۰_۱۵۰ نفر توش قبول میشن و تخصص هماتولوژی میگیرن میتونی کلینیک بزنی و پولشم خیلی خوبه چون تعداد قبولیش کمه، اشباع نمیشه و همیشه هست!
قبولیش سخته ولی خوبیش اینه که شبیه این میمونه پزشکی بخونی بعد بخوای تخصصتو بگیری!
میتونی یکم در موردش سرچ کنی

----------


## Rafolin403

> قلمچی ثبت نام کردم
> برنامش اینقد فشردس که ازش جدا شدم با برنامه خودم پیش میرم


خوب کاری کردی من یه روز به خودم اومدم دیدم عید رسیده و من نتونسته بودم با برنامش پیش برم

----------


## Maja7080

رشته های پیراپزشکی،تکنیسین رادیولوژی میتونی بخونی و بعد با یه دکتر متخصص شریک بشی

----------


## Nima_lovee

دوست عزيز واقعا عجيبه تفكراتت.
اولا خيلي كم پيش مياد يكي بتونه ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس بخونه.شما هدفتو محكم دنبال كني ساعت مطالعتم مياد دستت كه چقد بايد باشه كه بتوني قبول بشي.
واقعا خودم و دوستام كه امسال رفتيم ميانگينمون روي ٧-٨ ساعت بود.
در مورد قلمچي بگم كه بچه ها خيلي ساده ولش ميكنن و به خودشون تلقين ميكنن كه به برنامش نميتونم برسم و اصلا مهم نيست و همينجا ميبازن .اولين گام موفقيت تو كنكور شكست دادن آزمون هاي قلمچيه.

----------


## Amin4636

تنها سایتی که با این سرعت نت باز میشه فقط همین انجمنه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Saeed79

> تنها سایتی که با این سرعت نت باز میشه فقط همین انجمنه


حتی بیشتر از گوگل  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aryan-

> درود بر شما!
> چن روزیه بشدت فکرم درگیر شده
> شب و روز نمونده برام اینقد افکارم پریشون شده.. 
> دو سال از درس دور بودم؛ ‌‌خودش یه افسردگی برام ساخته
> از اون ورم همه چون سابقه درسیم واقا خوب بود ازم "پزشکی" میخوان
> البته خودمم قطعا دوس دارم برم پزشکی ولی نه ساعت مطالعم با اون رشته میخونه(6تا8ساعت) نه شرایطم
> چون دو سال دور بودم و همه چی یادم رفته خیلی کند خوان شدم به دلیل فراموشی نکات ساده و ابتدایی
> همه فقط پزشکی و دندون رو رشته حساب میکنن!
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز

با توجه به اینکه 2 سالی دور بودید به نظرم نیاز به برنامه ریزی شخصی خودتون دارید. باید از روزی 4 تا 6 ساعت شروع کنید و به تدریج در 1 ماه به 8 تا 9 ساعت برسونید (یه مقدار فرصت از دست دادید که مهم نیست و می شه جبران کرد)

نکته بعدی واقعا رشته ای (جز تاپ رشته ها) وجود ندارن که شما بیای تضمین شده بگی فلان رشته ماهی حتما 10 تومن درآمد داره. پارامتر های بی شماری وجود دارن. مثلا شخصی رو می شناسم که متولد 78 هست (احتمالا مثل خودتون) ایشون دیپلم نگرفتن (اون سال که من مشاورش بودم خیلی هم براش تلاش کردم و گفت من دیپلم و ... احتیاج ندارم بعدش فوری رفت خدمت) یه مدت طولانی ازش بی خبر بودم تا اینکه همین اخیرا دیدمش. الان تو نمایندگی فروش ماشین، ماشین ها رو معرفی و توضیح می ده درآمدش هم واقعا فوق العاده س (15 تومن در ماه!!!). 

از طرفی کلی آدم می شناسم که با مدرک ارشد (چه از دوستانم چه از شاگردای سابق) یا بیکار یا درآمد نهایت 1 الی 1.5 .

شما متمرکز رو تلاشت باش نه درآمد. حتما موفق می شی. بچه های اینجام که می گن پر تلاش و درس خونی. پس نترس برو جلو. :Yahoo (79): 

موفق باشید.

----------


## parham7983

> دوست عزيز واقعا عجيبه تفكراتت.
> اولا خيلي كم پيش مياد يكي بتونه ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس بخونه.شما هدفتو محكم دنبال كني ساعت مطالعتم مياد دستت كه چقد بايد باشه كه بتوني قبول بشي.
> واقعا خودم و دوستام كه امسال رفتيم ميانگينمون روي ٧-٨ ساعت بود.
> در مورد قلمچي بگم كه بچه ها خيلي ساده ولش ميكنن و به خودشون تلقين ميكنن كه به برنامش نميتونم برسم و اصلا مهم نيست و همينجا ميبازن .اولين گام موفقيت تو كنكور شكست دادن آزمون هاي قلمچيه.


شما دانش آموز بودید
دهم یازدهم دوازدهم روزی 8 ساعت مثل روزی 16 ساعت برای یه فارغ التحصیله!
اغلب افراد با شرایط مشابه من حداقل میانگین 12 داشتن برای قبولی

----------


## parham7983

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> با توجه به اینکه 2 سالی دور بودید به نظرم نیاز به برنامه ریزی شخصی خودتون دارید. باید از روزی 4 تا 6 ساعت شروع کنید و به تدریج در 1 ماه به 8 تا 9 ساعت برسونید (یه مقدار فرصت از دست دادید که مهم نیست و می شه جبران کرد)
> 
> نکته بعدی واقعا رشته ای (جز تاپ رشته ها) وجود ندارن که شما بیای تضمین شده بگی فلان رشته ماهی حتما 10 تومن درآمد داره. پارامتر های بی شماری وجود دارن. مثلا شخصی رو می شناسم که متولد 78 هست (احتمالا مثل خودتون) ایشون دیپلم نگرفتن (اون سال که من مشاورش بودم خیلی هم براش تلاش کردم و گفت من دیپلم و ... احتیاج ندارم بعدش فوری رفت خدمت) یه مدت طولانی ازش بی خبر بودم تا اینکه همین اخیرا دیدمش. الان تو نمایندگی فروش ماشین، ماشین ها رو معرفی و توضیح می ده درآمدش هم واقعا فوق العاده س (15 تومن در ماه!!!). 
> 
> از طرفی کلی آدم می شناسم که با مدرک ارشد (چه از دوستانم چه از شاگردای سابق) یا بیکار یا درآمد نهایت 1 الی 1.5 .
> 
> شما متمرکز رو تلاشت باش نه درآمد. حتما موفق می شی. بچه های اینجام که می گن پر تلاش و درس خونی. پس نترس برو جلو.
> ...


ممنون

----------


## Nima_lovee

> شما دانش آموز بودید
> دهم یازدهم دوازدهم روزی 8 ساعت مثل روزی 16 ساعت برای یه فارغ التحصیله!
> اغلب افراد با شرایط مشابه من حداقل میانگین 12 داشتن برای قبولی


نه فارغ التحصيل بودم . سال آخر از رشته رياضي اومدم تجربي.
ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس خوندن واقعا آدم رو از درس زده ميكنه. نيازي به توضيحم نيست ميتونيد از دانشجوهاي پزشكي بپرسيد.

----------


## roxsana

> نه فارغ التحصيل بودم . سال آخر از رشته رياضي اومدم تجربي.
> ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس خوندن واقعا آدم رو از درس زده ميكنه. نيازي به توضيحم نيست ميتونيد از دانشجوهاي پزشكي بپرسيد.


ببخشید شما روزی چقدر تست میزدین ؟ منم فارغ التحصیلم ولی توی تعداد تست خیلی مشکل دارم میانگین منم 8 میخونم میشه راهنماییم کنین ؟

----------


## parham7983

> نه فارغ التحصيل بودم . سال آخر از رشته رياضي اومدم تجربي.
> ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس خوندن واقعا آدم رو از درس زده ميكنه. نيازي به توضيحم نيست ميتونيد از دانشجوهاي پزشكي بپرسيد.


درست میگید؛ ممکنه آدم زده شه
ولی با 8 ساعت میشه 8 درس رو برای کنکور جمع کرد؟ اونم تو آذر ماه...
واقا بعید بنظر میاد
مگر برای پیرا پزشکی باشه

----------


## parham7983

> نه فارغ التحصيل بودم . سال آخر از رشته رياضي اومدم تجربي.
> ميانگين ١٢ ساعت درس خوندن واقعا آدم رو از درس زده ميكنه. نيازي به توضيحم نيست ميتونيد از دانشجوهاي پزشكي بپرسيد.


اگه ممکنه بگید
1_ از کی شروع کردید برای مطالعه کنکور
2_چند ماه(یا روز) درس خوندید
3_سطحتون تو دروس مختلف چطور بود(من تقریبا 10%تو هر درس!)
4_منابعتون چی بود
و چجوری مطالعه میکردید و تست میزدید

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


درست میگید؛ ممکنه آدم زده شه
ولی با 8 ساعت میشه 8 درس رو برای کنکور جمع کرد؟ اونم تو آذر ماه...
واقا بعید بنظر میاد
مگر برای پیرا پزشکی باشه



رهرو ان است که اهسته و پیوسته رود
ن انکه گهی  تند گهی خسته رود

با ۸ ساعتم میشه

شما روزی ۸ ساعت مفید بخون
تست و مرور اینا همه رو قشنگ انجام بده مطمئن باش نتیجه میگیری
تو قرار نیس هر  روز ۸ تا کتابو بخونی ک 
روزی ۴_۵ تا درس بخونی خوب بخونی بهتر از اینه بخوای ۸ تا عمومی و تخصصی رو همه رو با هم بخونی و تایم یک ساعته بدی بهشون

هر درس با توجه ب ضعف و قوتت و اهمیتش باید بهش تایم بدی
و اینکه ۸ ساعت ک گفته میشه ۸ ساعت زمان خالص مطالعه
ن تایم استراحت و گوشی و چای و اشامیدن و خوردنم جز این ۸ ساعت حساب کنی*

----------


## parham7983

> *
> 
> 
> رهرو ان است که اهسته و پیوسته رود
> ن انکه گهی  تند گهی خسته رود
> 
> با ۸ ساعتم میشه
> 
> شما روزی ۸ ساعت مفید بخون
> ...


منظورم جمع کردن 8 درس برای کنکور بود 
نه هر 8 درس در یک روز! 
من هرجور حساب و کتاب میکنم نمیتونم تو 8 ساعت هم درسنامه بخونم و هم تست کار کنم
مگر اینکه فقط سراسری ها کار بشن
که در این صورت رتبه حدود3_4 هزار بدست میاد...

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


منظورم جمع کردن 8 درس برای کنکور بود 
نه هر 8 درس در یک روز! 
من هرجور حساب و کتاب میکنم نمیتونم تو 8 ساعت هم درسنامه بخونم و هم تست کار کنم
مگر اینکه فقط سراسری ها کار بشن
که در این صورت رتبه حدود3_4 هزار بدست میاد...


من چیزی سر در نمیارم
فقط میدونم باز چن ماه دیگ ک بگذره با خودت میگی ای کاش حداقل ۸ ماه وقت داشتم

بخون مطمئن باش میش*

----------


## Ruby

> منظورم جمع کردن 8 درس برای کنکور بود 
> نه هر 8 درس در یک روز! 
> من هرجور حساب و کتاب میکنم نمیتونم تو 8 ساعت هم درسنامه بخونم و هم تست کار کنم
> مگر اینکه فقط سراسری ها کار بشن
> که در این صورت رتبه حدود3_4 هزار بدست میاد...


*چرا اتفاقا اگه ازبوجه بندی ازمون 27دی سنجش و یه نگاهی بندازی که جمع بندی نیسم سال اول  هستشو از الان تا اون موقع 8هفته فیکس زمان داره.میتونی راحت خودتو به برنامش برسونی.بوجه27ام.تا حدود زیادی درسای نیم سال اول هر سه پایه رو پوشش میده .
ادامشو هم توی جبرانی های ازمون بعدی بخونی.با روزی 9ساعت ونیم البته و 4تا تنوع درسی و شبانه هایی  کوچولویی که برای خودت میتونی تعیین کنی.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما مشکلت  8ماه نیست مشکلت اینه  نمیخوای بالای 10ساعت بخونی...بعدشم اینکه با تستای کنکور رتبت میشه 3 4هزار؟داداش ی سوال نشون بده از زیست امسال یا شیمی ک در کنکورای قبل نبوده هرسال تهش 3 4تست خلاقیت دارن بقیه تکرارن ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

تو ریاضی شما مثلثات احتمال امار حد بخون قوی کار کن بخدا کف 40میشه زد...4تست مثلثات 4تست حد 3الی 5تست امار احتمال  تابع ترکیب توابع  هم بخون یا مشتق ضمنی... هرماه ی مبحث مسلط شی بخدا 40میزنی  زیست شیمی هم هرروز بخون زبانم درحد 20بزن....اگر روزی 5ساعت زیست بخونی باقیش بقیه دروس میتونی قبول شی...ریاضی فیزیک چرخشی ی روز درمیان... درکل بهت بگم 10 12ساعت پر کنی صد درصد قبولی...8مناه اخر برابر با 16ماه بقران...بعدشم تستای کنکور اسون شده عین 95 94 نیست هرچی بخونی میتونی بزنی ب شرطی ک ابتدا خوب بخونی سپس خوب تست بزنی بعدشم خوب ببندیش

----------


## Nima_lovee

> اگه ممکنه بگید
> 1_ از کی شروع کردید برای مطالعه کنکور
> 2_چند ماه(یا روز) درس خوندید
> 3_سطحتون تو دروس مختلف چطور بود(من تقریبا 10%تو هر درس!)
> 4_منابعتون چی بود
> و چجوری مطالعه میکردید و تست میزدید


به تاپيك مصاحبم تشريف ببريد

----------


## Nima_lovee

> ببخشید شما روزی چقدر تست میزدین ؟ منم فارغ التحصیلم ولی توی تعداد تست خیلی مشکل دارم میانگین منم 8 میخونم میشه راهنماییم کنین ؟


سعي كنيد بصورت آزموني تست بزنيد يعني يه سري تست رو مشخص كنيد و تو زمان مشخص بزنيد و بعد تحليل كنيد . اينكار باعث ميشه بيشتر متمركز بشيد و تست بيشتري بزنيد و الكي بيش از حد روي پاسخنامه نمونيد .
تعداد تست ٢٠٠ الي  ٣٠٠ تا در روز بنظرم كافيه

----------


## roxsana

> سعي كنيد بصورت آزموني تست بزنيد يعني يه سري تست رو مشخص كنيد و تو زمان مشخص بزنيد و بعد تحليل كنيد . اينكار باعث ميشه بيشتر متمركز بشيد و تست بيشتري بزنيد و الكي بيش از حد روي پاسخنامه نمونيد .
> تعداد تست ٢٠٠ الي  ٣٠٠ تا در روز بنظرم كافيه


من با این که 9 میخونم ولی نمیتونم از 150 تا بالا تر بزنم  :Yahoo (2): 
این روش رو متحان میکنم ولی خب من تو پاسخنامه نمیمونم کلا نمیتونم تست بزنم .... مثلا یه تست فیزیک 7 دقیقه طول میکشه واسم ...تقریبا تو یه ساعت 10 تا تست فیزیک یا ریاضی میزنم باز زیست و شیمی مثلا  3 دقیقه یا 2 دقیقه طول میکشه

----------


## roxsana

> به تاپيك مصاحبم تشريف ببريد


ادرس تایپکتون رو میزارین ؟

----------


## Nima_lovee

> من با این که 9 میخونم ولی نمیتونم از 150 تا بالا تر بزنم 
> این روش رو متحان میکنم ولی خب من تو پاسخنامه نمیمونم کلا نمیتونم تست بزنم .... مثلا یه تست فیزیک 7 دقیقه طول میکشه واسم ...تقریبا تو یه ساعت 10 تا تست فیزیک یا ریاضی میزنم باز زیست و شیمی مثلا  3 دقیقه یا 2 دقیقه طول میکشه


تو هر وضعيتي كه هستيد ادامه بديد درست ميشه به تدريج.

----------


## Nima_lovee

> ادرس تایپکتون رو میزارین ؟


مصاحبه با رتبه 1763 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 98

----------


## parham7983

> شما مشکلت  8ماه نیست مشکلت اینه  نمیخوای بالای 10ساعت بخونی...بعدشم اینکه با تستای کنکور رتبت میشه 3 4هزار؟داداش ی سوال نشون بده از زیست امسال یا شیمی ک در کنکورای قبل نبوده هرسال تهش 3 4تست خلاقیت دارن بقیه تکرارن ...


واقا؟؟

----------


## parham7983

> تو ریاضی شما مثلثات احتمال امار حد بخون قوی کار کن بخدا کف 40میشه زد...4تست مثلثات 4تست حد 3الی 5تست امار احتمال  تابع ترکیب توابع  هم بخون یا مشتق ضمنی... هرماه ی مبحث مسلط شی بخدا 40میزنی  زیست شیمی هم هرروز بخون زبانم درحد 20بزن....اگر روزی 5ساعت زیست بخونی باقیش بقیه دروس میتونی قبول شی...ریاضی فیزیک چرخشی ی روز درمیان... درکل بهت بگم 10 12ساعت پر کنی صد درصد قبولی...8مناه اخر برابر با 16ماه بقران...بعدشم تستای کنکور اسون شده عین 95 94 نیست هرچی بخونی میتونی بزنی ب شرطی ک ابتدا خوب بخونی سپس خوب تست بزنی بعدشم خوب ببندیش


بنظرت زیست رو از آیکیو بخونم بهتر نتیجه میگیرم
یا کتابای سال به سال عمارلو+سه سطحی قلمچی؟

----------


## parham7983

> مصاحبه با رتبه 1763 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 98


ممنون!

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=parham7983;1553598]واقا؟؟[/QUOTE
برو تو گوگل بزن تحلیل کنکور 97 مثلا درس فییک  بعد بزن تحلیل کنکور 98 تحلیل فلان درس بشین بخون متوجه  حرفام میشی...شما زیست 98 ببین همون نظام قدمیش کجا از خارج کتاب درسی تست دادن.؟شما اگر نظام جدیدی ک هیچ قدیمی هم باز  مشکلی نیست...گرچه من میگم جدید بخون...از طرفی ی سریا میگفتن درسی ریاضی 98 تجربی خیلیاش خارج از 4چوب سال های اتخیر بود  اره درست میگن ولی خارج از کتاب درسی نبوده حالا کدوم کتاب کتاب درسی ریاضی نظام جدید..همون سوال احتمال یا قایق اینا...شما اگر قدیم بودی باز تستای جدید حل کن تو این دو درس از طرفی دیگه بنظر خودم جز درس شیمی و درس زیست ی جااهایی نیاز نیست تست تالیفی بزنی بله ی وقتی شما 1سال مونده ب کنکور شروع میکنی خب تست کم میاری باید بری تالیفی بزنی نزنی  حماقت کردی اما الان شما همش تستای کنکور بزن تحلیل کن برفرض میاد میگه از منافذ قلب ملخ خون وارد رگ ها میشه تو بیا جور دیگه تحلیل کن یا بیا بگو اگر این گزینه غلطه درستش چی میشد...نحوه برخورد با تست کنکور مهمه..برای فیزیک جزوات بهادر کامران دان کن حل کن دقیقا همین کارو کرده

----------


## hamed_habibi

> بنظرت زیست رو از آیکیو بخونم بهتر نتیجه میگیرم
> یا کتابای سال به سال عمارلو+سه سطحی قلمچی؟


والا سطح تستای کنکور واقعا میشه گفت خیلی ساده شده  حالا امسال بخوان سخت بدن عین 95 96بدن زیستو باز با تستای عمارلو میشه بالا زد اما بنظر خودم ای کیو منبع مکمل بکن چرا؟چون بهت قدرت تحلیل و ریز بینی میده ای کیو فقط برای باز شدن دیدته....یعنی همون اندازه پاهای ملخ ک عقبیا بلندتر ازجلووییا هستن و سال 977 تو یکی از گزینه های مربوط ب تست ملخ بود ای کیو بهش گیر داده بود هیچکس نگفته بود  خب این یعنی با خودندن این کتاب شما چیز جدیدی نخواهی دید...یادت باشه عمارلو برای کنکوره ای کیو برای بستن دست طراح یعنی اونو بخونی خودت ی طراح تستی ی تست بهت بدن  سریع میفهمی قراره کجا اذیتت کگنه..من خودم ای کیو قدیمو خوندم امسالم کنکور جدید میدم همون باعث شده خوب جلو برم

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 90331این تست ببین  امسال سوال کرد بیشینه سرعت متحرک ک میشد 20 با ی ضرب ساده...سالهای قبلش همین تست اومد این مثلث در قسمت منفی ننمودار رسم شده بود میگف وقتی داره ب سمت منفی حرکت میکنه سرعت متوسطش چند میشه؟اما کنکور امسال دقیقا برعکس این رو تست داد....برو ببین میفهمی ....یعنی دقیقا برعکس خوساته سال های قبل سال قبلش یا دوسال قبلش گفتنه بود سرعت متوسط امسال بیشنه سرعت....ک ی نکته داره و ارتفاع مثلث میشه  بیشنه سرعت ....

----------


## Ali jk

اون شرايط اخري ك گفتي و داروسازي داره
حداقل درامدش واسه مسول فني ٨ تومنه و با ٧ ٨ ساعت ميشه قبول شد

----------


## parham7983

> اون شرايط اخري ك گفتي و داروسازي داره
> حداقل درامدش واسه مسول فني ٨ تومنه و با ٧ ٨ ساعت ميشه قبول شد


احتمالا رو همین سرمایه گذاری کنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اون شرايط اخري ك گفتي و داروسازي داره
> حداقل درامدش واسه مسول فني ٨ تومنه و با ٧ ٨ ساعت ميشه قبول شد


​دولتی؟

----------


## parham7983

> والا سطح تستای کنکور واقعا میشه گفت خیلی ساده شده  حالا امسال بخوان سخت بدن عین 95 96بدن زیستو باز با تستای عمارلو میشه بالا زد اما بنظر خودم ای کیو منبع مکمل بکن چرا؟چون بهت قدرت تحلیل و ریز بینی میده ای کیو فقط برای باز شدن دیدته....یعنی همون اندازه پاهای ملخ ک عقبیا بلندتر ازجلووییا هستن و سال 977 تو یکی از گزینه های مربوط ب تست ملخ بود ای کیو بهش گیر داده بود هیچکس نگفته بود  خب این یعنی با خودندن این کتاب شما چیز جدیدی نخواهی دید...یادت باشه عمارلو برای کنکوره ای کیو برای بستن دست طراح یعنی اونو بخونی خودت ی طراح تستی ی تست بهت بدن  سریع میفهمی قراره کجا اذیتت کگنه..من خودم ای کیو قدیمو خوندم امسالم کنکور جدید میدم همون باعث شده خوب جلو برم


دمت گرم! 
من همون آی کیو رو انتخاب کردم
فک کنم کادرای رنگی که تو پاسخنامه داره خودش کار درسنامه رو انجام میده و نیازی به درسنامه جدا نیست
درست میگم؟ 
چون تو کامل بررسی کردی دارم ازت میپرسم
منظورم درسنامه برای ژنتیک و جاهای مشکله

----------


## parham7983

> ​دولتی؟


آره دولتی میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

جاهایی عینزنتیک قطعا باید یه درنسامه کلی قبلش خونده باشی ولی باقی جاها همون کافیه...ولی ژنتیک هزار جور بالا پایین داره قطعا قبلش عمارلو رو نگاه کن عالیه بعد برو اونو بخون بعد تست...ای کیو میزنی حتما ی کتاب ازمونی هم بخر....ای کیو یاد میده بهت کتاب سنجشی نیازه حتما بخر

----------


## hamed_habibi

]جاهایی عین ژنتیک قطعا باید یه درسنامه کلی قبلش خونده باشی ولی باقی جاها همون کافیه...ولی ژنتیک هزار جور بالا پایین داره قطعا قبلش عمارلو رو نگاه کن عالیه بعد برو اونو بخون بعد تست...ای کیو میزنی حتما ی کتاب ازمونی هم بخر....ای کیو یاد میده بهت کتاب سنجشی نیازه حتما بخر

----------


## Lara27

راسته پزشکی و دارو اشباع شدن؟

----------


## parham7983

> راسته پزشکی و دارو اشباع شدن؟


تا زمانی که انسان روی کره زمینه و بیمار میشه
پزشکی و دارو پابرجاست
ممکنه درامد ها کمتر بشه؛ ولی همیشه از یه کف درامد قابل قبولی برخورداره..

----------


## Mr.amp98

> درود بر شما!
> چن روزیه بشدت فکرم درگیر شده
> شب و روز نمونده برام اینقد افکارم پریشون شده.. 
> دو سال از درس دور بودم؛ ‌‌خودش یه افسردگی برام ساخته
> از اون ورم همه چون سابقه درسیم واقا خوب بود ازم "پزشکی" میخوان
> البته خودمم قطعا دوس دارم برم پزشکی ولی نه ساعت مطالعم با اون رشته میخونه(6تا8ساعت) نه شرایطم
> چون دو سال دور بودم و همه چی یادم رفته خیلی کند خوان شدم به دلیل فراموشی نکات ساده و ابتدایی
> همه فقط پزشکی و دندون رو رشته حساب میکنن!
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم
> ...


سلام
ببین شما سعی کن الان به رشته و اینکه کنکور چی میشه فکر نکنی
هدفت رو بذار روی درس خوندن و سعی کن بهترین و با کیفیت ترین مدل بخونی. 
یه مشکلی که خیلیا این روزا دارن کمال گراییه. سعی کن کنارش بذاری. اینطور نیست اگه ۱۲ ساعت نخونی دیگه تمومه و قبول نمیشی
بلکه اگه یکی دو ساعت در روز رو از دست دادی سعی کن بقیه زمان رو از دست ندی و بخونی و حتی اون زمان های از دست داده رو هم جبران کنی که عقب نمونی

اینکه میگی چند سال دور بودی، خیلیا هستن که شرایط شما رو دارن و نشستن و خوندن و موفق شدن. ربطی به این چیزا نداره. بلکه مهم اینه که هر شرایطی داری، وقتتو بذاری روی درس و برای هدفت تلاش کنی. مطمئن باش تلاش کنی موفق میشی

----------


## parham7983

> سلام
> ببین شما سعی کن الان به رشته و اینکه کنکور چی میشه فکر نکنی
> هدفت رو بذار روی درس خوندن و سعی کن بهترین و با کیفیت ترین مدل بخونی. 
> یه مشکلی که خیلیا این روزا دارن کمال گراییه. سعی کن کنارش بذاری. اینطور نیست اگه ۱۲ ساعت نخونی دیگه تمومه و قبول نمیشی
> بلکه اگه یکی دو ساعت در روز رو از دست دادی سعی کن بقیه زمان رو از دست ندی و بخونی و حتی اون زمان های از دست داده رو هم جبران کنی که عقب نمونی
> 
> اینکه میگی چند سال دور بودی، خیلیا هستن که شرایط شما رو دارن و نشستن و خوندن و موفق شدن. ربطی به این چیزا نداره. بلکه مهم اینه که هر شرایطی داری، وقتتو بذاری روی درس و برای هدفت تلاش کنی. مطمئن باش تلاش کنی موفق میشی


متشکرم از شما!

----------

